# Utility Knife Blades



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Have anyone tried the Lennox gold blades? The edge to gold color, these are by far the sharpest blade I even used, can open a boxed water heater with little efforts, unlike some blades.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I have ,and they are nice,I had 5 or 6 come with the knife,but really,I go through blades left and right and I think recently bought a 50 or 100 pack of the stanley blades ,make a few cuts and out you go with the quick blade change .


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I can't afford the cheap ones anymore so I only buy the Lenox Gold.

Of course, I don't buy very many any more.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

They're outstanding, worth every penny.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

I just bought a lenox gold knife the white one with the retractable blade and I like ir more then any Olfa or Richard knife I ever used the blades are better


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Try the blue Irwin blades. As many know I am also a carpenter. These blue Irwin blades last forever! A bit more expensive, but well worth it!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Try the blue Irwin blades. As many know I am also a carpenter. These blue Irwin blades last forever! A bit more expensive, but well worth it!


That's what I use, we got a hundred of them from some rep to try them.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

They seem to outlast any others. Dont be fooled by the Irwin without the name on the blade, they dont last. We just use the ones that are blue and the name


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey, I just read what I wrote. What in thunder was I thinking?

I have some Lenox Gold that the rep gave me but I am actually using the blue Irwin blades. I was confused.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Hey, I just read what I wrote. What in thunder was I thinking?
> 
> I have some Lenox Gold that the rep gave me but I am actually using the blue Irwin blades. I was confused.


22, wake up dude:bangin:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

USP45 said:


> 22, wake up dude:bangin:


Hey, I do put them into my Lenox utility knife. Best doggone utility knife I ever owned.


----------

